# one swollen gland



## corinne (Mar 9, 2013)

*I brought my 8 year old Liani to the vet for a hacking cough and they found a swollen gland (right side of neck). They seemed to think that this was unrelated to the cough. They started her on a broad based antibiotic but after 3 days I took her back and let them aspirate the gland so that they could find out more about what was going on. They should be calling me with the results this Wednesday. I can see the vet bills increasing if they don't get anything definitive from the test done today. I just don't know if a swollen gland is really serious or not. The vet carefully chooses her words to my questions which probably has something to do with malpractice fears. I want to be taking care of my dog responsibly but don't want to spend money that I don't have if it's not really necessary. Has anybody had any experience with this medical problem?*


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I haven't heard of this in dogs but I am not an expert - I hope you find answers, and I hope Liani feels better soon! It's really hard with dogs when they're not feeling well. I _know _when I have to take my daughter to the doctor, because she is able to tell me that she really is hurting or isn't feeling right - not so with my dog(s). So it's hard, I know! Let us know what the vet says. (What gland was it, do you know? That may help - there's glands such as lymph nodes which I know in humans can get swollen easily during a cold or infection, and then there's other glands...) Anyway, hope she feels better soon!


----------



## corinne (Mar 9, 2013)

I should know more on Wed as the test results should be back from the aspiration. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

It could possiblly be tonsillitis; I've had several dogs over my 40+ years of showing dogs that had this. Some cleared up with medicine and a very few had them removed. If that's the case, it isn't very serious and even removal isn't that expensive.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Becky Chittenden said:


> It could possiblly be tonsillitis; I've had several dogs over my 40+ years of showing dogs that had this. Some cleared up with medicine and a very few had them removed. If that's the case, it isn't very serious and even removal isn't that expensive.


Now that you mention it, I remember we had another forum member whose dog had to have its tonsils out.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

When I was a kid, my Rough Collie needed his tonsils out. I hadn't heard of any other dog needing that till now.


----------



## corinne (Mar 9, 2013)

The gland is shrinking and she is still on antibiotics. The vet said it is possible that it may come back after she has finished the medication. I'm anxious to hear what the result of the aspiration is, which I'll find out by tomorrow. Thank you for your responses. I appreciate it.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

I have heard that a swollen gland in the neck can also be an indication of a tooth problem.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Becky Chittenden said:


> It could possiblly be tonsillitis; I've had several dogs over my 40+ years of showing dogs that had this. Some cleared up with medicine and a very few had them removed. If that's the case, it isn't very serious and even removal isn't that expensive.


When I was a kid, my parents said Duchess, our Great Dane, and I passed tonsilitis back and forth. I had it so many times, my doctor said one more time and I'd have to have my tonsils out (I wish I had them out as a kid. Having them out at age 20 was horrible!). Interestingly, when Maccabee was at the vet last Saturday, I mentioned that my daughter and I had both had colds recently and asked if Maccabee's upper respiratory infection could be related. He said that years ago, people thought that our dogs transmitted illnesses like that to humans, and many dogs were euthanized as a result. Now, they know that the humnas actually transmit the bacteria to the dogs and the dogs may or may not get sick. In my case, my parents certainly would have had my tonsils removed before they evan began to think about euthanizing Duchess. Eventually Duchess was euthanized, but not until she reached the ripe old age of 13! In case you are not familiar with Great Danes, their life expectancy is generally 6-7 years.


----------

